# Open at Tidworth 25th October



## El Bandito (Sep 16, 2014)

Morning All!

Last Day of Summer - a cracking Open at Tidworth. Details on the link below - but essentially Â£30 for Bacon Roll and Coffee on arrival - golf (with prizes in hcp divisions) and a rolling buffet when you finish.

A great chance to get onto a great free-draining course.

Signups at link below.

http://www.tidworthgolfclub.co.uk/open_events/

Come along and I'll buy you a pint!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmmmm tempting, quite a pleasant little course and not too far from home.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 16, 2014)

I could be keen if you get enough


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 16, 2014)

DD - The Open is definitely on - 40 or so signed up I believe - and judging by recent events, it should be good. Pro Am was 40 + four balls. Will be a cracking days Golf - and a proper feed too! Guaranteed.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 16, 2014)

I was referring to people from here going, people that I can turn up and say hi to that have spoken to me, rather than me sit around like a lemon like I normally do if I don't know anyone haha


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 17, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I was referring to people from here going, people that I can turn up and say hi to that have spoken to me, rather than me sit around like a lemon like I normally do if I don't know anyone haha
		
Click to expand...

Aha..I take your point. Ill talk to you - although that is not necessarily a good thing!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll see if my mate fancies it, looks a lovely course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just spoken to the organiser and put my name down for this, played it only once many years ago so looking forward to going back.

El Bandito.......mine's a pear cider mate  :thup:

Oh.....and HID is coming to caddy, vodka and orange for her please  


Teeing off around midday, think 12:10 to be precise.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2014)

I would love to say I played in this today but I think it would be more accurate to say I walked round marking my PP's card. Enjoyed the course and the company but my golf really was shocking.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I would love to say I played in this today but I think it would be more accurate to say I walked round marking my PP's card. Enjoyed the course and the company but my golf really was shocking.
		
Click to expand...

That's unlike you Gordon, still there's always tomorrow


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2014)

therod said:



			That's unlike you Gordon, still there's always tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Might be a good time to play me for money Nick    See you in the morning  :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Might be a good time to play me for money Nick    See you in the morning  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame mate I found the views on the course over the first 12 holes quite stunning.
How did the course play?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 25, 2014)

I enjoyed it as well, amazing to be playing in such glorious weather in the last week of October. Played with two guys from Waterlooville GC who were good company, plenty of banter, and all three of us thought the course was in good nick. The stretch either side of the turn (7-8-9-10-11) in particular was very good I thought, a lovely set of holes. I'll be looking out for this one next year for sure, maybe we could get a few from here to go? It's excellent value, Â£30 for bacon roll, entry, and a meal afterwards (which was pretty good actually)

As for my golf, a story of what might have been . Let myself get too tired late on, I realised afterwards I'd hardly drunk anything on the way round. Which led to several dropped shots on the closing stretch including a horrible hook out of bounds on the 16th, I got a par with the second ball but those two shots would have put me in 2nd place overall according to the scores showing on the board in the bar, lifting me from 35 to 37 points. Still pretty happy though with that score off the competition tees on a new course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2014)

Playing well Tony, greens were very receptive and running well for the time of year. I really can't blame the course for my paltry 28pts, I just hit too many poor shots.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 25, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			The stretch either side of the turn (7-8-9-10-11) in particular was very good I thought, a lovely set of holes.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a wind up? 


Glad you all had a nice day, was thinking about coming along but didn't have an opportunity this time around. Sounds like I missed a good day.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope, those were the ones we commented on in our group. They're probably not the most challenging or even interesting on the course but good views and I do like downhill holes, which is 7-8-9.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 25, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Nope, those were the ones we commented on in our group. They're probably not the most challenging or even interesting on the course but good views and I do like downhill holes, which is 7-8-9.
		
Click to expand...

8 and 9 are not bad holes but 7, 10 and 11 are not for me. I'm not sure a few tank tracks on a hill are my idea of good views but each to their own!

12 and 13 are a couple of cracking holes for me and 3, 4 and 5 are a nice little run too. 

Well played, sounds like you had a nice round.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

Swinger said:



			8 and 9 are not bad holes but 7, 10 and 11 are not for me. I'm not sure a few tank tracks on a hill are my idea of good views but each to their own!

12 and 13 are a couple of cracking holes for me and 3, 4 and 5 are a nice little run too. 

Well played, sounds like you had a nice round.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were gonna attend mate:thup:

I've only played it once, but I liked 8/9/12/13/16&17

I'd gladly go back there again, only if they promise not to put any on the pins right on the front


----------



## Swinger (Oct 25, 2014)

therod said:



			I thought you were gonna attend mate:thup:

I've only played it once, but I liked 8/9/12/13/16&17

I'd gladly go back there again, only if they promise not to put any on the pins right on the front

Click to expand...

I look forward to debating the 16th and 17th at Tidworth tomorrow mate! 

I was going to try and pop along but had to get a medal round in my place as it counted towards the order of merit, started with an 8!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I look forward to debating the 16th and 17th at Tidworth tomorrow mate! 

I was going to try and pop along but had to get a medal round in my place as it counted towards the order of merit, started with an 8!
		
Click to expand...

Did it get better? Or was the 10 footer for an 8 the highlight?

It's a nice valley that on 16, nice use of the natural topography:thup:


----------



## Swinger (Oct 25, 2014)

Played level par after the first, I blame the start on the beers I had before tee off. That'll teach me for getting up the club too early!

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow Nick, did you have a good day at Liphook?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Played level par after the first, I blame the start on the beers I had before tee off. That'll teach me for getting up the club too early!

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow Nick, did you have a good day at Liphook?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I did cheers, it's a cracking course. Like a cross between blackmoor and broadstone. You'd love the 470 yard par 5's. I won a ball for a solid podium finish:thup:

Apparently they do a Â£35 summer twilight which would be a bargain.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 25, 2014)

therod said:



			Yes I did cheers, it's a cracking course. Like a cross between blackmoor and broadstone. You'd love the 470 yard par 5's. I won a ball for a solid podium finish:thup:

Apparently they do a Â£35 summer twilight which would be a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Yep did that a few years back, think it's 15 and 16 are pretty weak compared to the rest off the course, looks like they needed to fit a few holes in!!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Yep did that a few years back, think it's 15 and 16 are pretty weak compared to the rest off the course, looks like they needed to fit a few holes in!!
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked those short par 4's, especially 16. I'm just not great fan of the internal oob. I'd say the only weak hole was 17, and maybe the 1st. The greens are something else, I bet they're scary in the summer.


----------



## rickg (Oct 25, 2014)

Just a reminder for all you Tidworth fans, we have a 4 ball in the for sale section in aid of HFH.

Bidding ends tomorrow evening and the current bid is only Â£80.... Bag yourselves a bargain and help a great cause at the same time...


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 26, 2014)

Drive4show...hiding under the bar obviously worked for me! I still owe you a drink. I was out at 11 and then I had to leg it for a "golden wedding do".

I thought the course was pretty decent for the end of October. The recent rain had taken a bit of pace out of the greens, but overall in decent nick.

10 and 11 polarise views. I got par on both yesterday, so just for now, I have no problem with them! In general though I am not a great fan.

They are not original Colt holes. 11 used to be played from where the 10th tee now is, so a very short par 3 uphill, but with masses of sand in front. Now, a scuffed mid iron from the elevated tee can be a hole in one!

For me 12, 13, 14 is a superb run of holes, and I would probably reroute the course, to make those 16,17,18: but the members voted a few years back to keep the 'loop' of 4 at the end as it is.

One of my guests played well, getting 4th overall.

The Open is going to become an annual thing, the aim being good grub, good prize fund and good value. I'm sure it will go from strength to strength.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have very fond memories of Tidworth. In 1968, and again in 1969, I attended an intensive 8 week cramming course to help me pass my accountancy exams. We worked 6 days a week, 9.00 to 9.00 with only a Sunday off. One Sunday, on a blazing hot day, myself & one of the Scottish course members went off early and played a round at Tidworth. We had lunch & went out again & played another 18. It was such a lovely day we had a bite to eat & a pint & went out again. In those days the 15[SUP]th[/SUP] or 16[SUP]th[/SUP] came back to the clubhouse. We came off the green, looked at each other & decided 51 or 52 holes was enough.

The place, in Andover, where the course was held was noted for its bad food. They served veal, ham & egg pie, which Iâ€™ve never been able to face since, about 5 times a week. At lunch time, after our first round, a member said â€œyou must try the Wiltshire Pie, itâ€™s a local specialityâ€ We did, and guess what it was? Iâ€™ll never view veal, ham & egg pie the same again.

The second year, I used to go there on my own and invariable got a game with one of the members. Nice club & a nice course. Iâ€™d love to play there again if it wasnâ€™t over 300 miles away.


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 29, 2014)

52 holes! Good work out of you. My sort of customer! Come again

I am not sure if the food at the Andover has improved - I played just once there - 9 greens with 2 flags each...far too confusing for a dope like me.


----------

